# للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟



## Esther (21 يوليو 2008)

كيف يمكن التخلص من المعاكسات التي تحاول النيل من مشاعرك .. وماذا عليك ان تفعلي لمنع الظاهرة او ابعادها عنك .. اليك هذه النصائح ..

1- حاولي ألا تظهري غضبك وإنفعالك أمام الشخص الذي يضايقك لأنه يكون بانتظار رد فعلك ليرد عليك هو الآخر بطريقة يكون قد درسها جيداً بشكل يفيد مصلحته .

2- حاولي تجاهل الشخص الذي يضايقك وارفضي ما يطلبه منك وابتعدي عنه .

3- إذا استطعت السيطرة على هدوءك يمكن لشخص الذي يضايقك أن يشعر بالملل ويتركك بسلام .

4- لا تبادليه العنف لأن معظم الذين يقومون بالمضايقات يكونون أقوى منك والشجار يزيد التعقيد ويمكن أن يكون رد فعلك دليلا للملامة عليك .

5- حاولي التفكير برد ذكي إذا أمكن لتجعلي الموقف يبدو ساخراً .

6- تجنبي وجودك وحيدة في الأماكن المنعزلة .

7- يمكنك التخفيف من عزيمة الشخص الذي يضايقك كأن تطلبي منه أن يكرر الجملة نفسها التي قالها فذلك يربكه ويشعره بالحرج .

8- يعتبر المظهر مرآة للشخصية فانتبهي جيدا لطريقتك في اختيار الملابس من حيث الشكل واللون حتى لا تشجعي الآخرين على التحرش بك .

9- الإبتسامة العفوية التي تصدر عنك رداً على كلمة أو تعليق من أحد الشباب تعتبر بالنسبة له موافقة منك على أفعالة وستدفعه للمزيد من المضايقات .

10- احذري قصاصات الورق التي يلقيها الشباب والتي تحتوي على أرقام هواتفهم لأنها شباك للصيد .

11- حاولي إغلاق الخط أمام أي معاكسات هاتفية لأن هذا التصرف يعتبر الأمثل في هذه المواقف .


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

[ ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى 


ولكن ماذا عنا نحن الشباب عندما نتعرض الى مضايقات ومعاكسات

فلم يعد الشباب يحاولون التوقيع بالبنات

بل نحن الشباب اصبحنا فريسة لهم[/color][/size]


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

*موووضوع جميل ميرررسى يا استير وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي يااستير للموضوع الجميل والمهم والمفيد فعلا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

_ربنا يستر يا استير

ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*مظبوط *
*بس انا مش بتعاكس*
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

طبقي هذا المقولة و هو :
القافلة تسير و الكلاب تعوي


----------



## monmooon (24 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا استر ربنا يباركك ونتمني منك المزيد*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا أسزر 

لية تنبهيهم بس الولاد مش حتعرف تشتغل كدة
هههههههههه

شكرا ليكى ​*


----------



## Kiril (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

بس المشكلة ان "الجوع" عند اخوتنا البعدا بالذات و سهل فرز بنات ربنا مالوش حل


----------



## جيلان (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

*نصائح مية مية
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## فبرونيا ممدوح (24 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يباركم


----------



## love my jesus (24 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل 


ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​*


----------



## سيزار (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

موضوع حلو كتير يا استر .......... هههههههههه وشكرا ..... دا انا اتعلمت من الموضوع دا ههههههههههههه

بقولك حاجه

هو لسه الناس بتستخدم ورقه وقلم عشان ارقام التليفونات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وورق كدا يترمى وبتاع ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههه ردى بقى ؟؟


----------



## emy (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

*ربنا دايما بيسترها *
*مريى كتير عالتحذير *​


----------



## gonees (29 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ع النصايح الغالية دي بجد


----------



## Esther (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط -كيف تتخلصين من المعاكسات؟*

العفو يا جماعه اى خدمه 
ميرسى ليكو انتوا على مروركم و مشاركتكم للموضوع
على فكره يا سيزار انت و روووووووكى المفروض ماكنتوش 
تقروا الموضوع .........هههههههههههه
طبعاً فهمتوا ليه...............؟​


----------



## مرجريت ليوناردو (21 أغسطس 2008)

هاى يا جماعة انا جديدة هنا على المنتدى نفسى تعرفونى على نفسكم  انا مش عارفة اى حاجة فى المنتدى خالص


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*بصى انا فيه كلمة سودة مش بتفارقنى ابدا مهما الواحد ده قال كلمة بس  ياحمار 

وابونا قرب يجيله شلل منى علشان مقولهاش تانى 

يا ما نفسى يطلعوا قانون الى يعاكس بنت تطلع مسدس وتطخوا على طول 

يلا خليهم ينقصوا ​*


----------



## مرجريت ليوناردو (21 أغسطس 2008)

علفكرة انتى عسل اوى وانا نفسى ان نكون اصحاب لو وفقتى ردى عليا اوك


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> كيف يمكن التخلص من المعاكسات التي تحاول النيل من مشاعرك .. وماذا عليك ان تفعلي لمنع الظاهرة او ابعادها عنك .. اليك هذه النصائح ..
> 
> 1- حاولي ألا تظهري غضبك وإنفعالك أمام الشخص الذي يضايقك لأنه يكون بانتظار رد فعلك ليرد عليك هو الآخر بطريقة يكون قد درسها جيداً بشكل يفيد مصلحته .
> 
> ...




*مع انه ما ليش دعوة بالقصة
انما اهنئك اختي  استير
نصائح مهمة
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## Esther (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مع انه ما ليش دعوة بالقصة
> انما اهنئك اختي  استير
> نصائح مهمة
> سلام المسيح
> ...


لالالالالالالالالا
ازاى بقى يا كليم
انت نورت الموضوع 
ميرسى على مشاركتك والرب معك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا استير 
علي النصايح المهمة دي
بس تعرفي الغلسين اللي بيعاكسو مفيش حاجة بتاثر فيهم خالص 
لا تجاهل ولا اي حاجة 
دي البنت بتبقي ماشية ولبسها محترم وبردة مفيش فايدة*


----------



## meraaa (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_ 7- يمكنك التخفيف من عزيمة الشخص الذي يضايقك كأن تطلبي منه أن يكرر الجملة نفسها التي قالها فذلك يربكه ويشعره بالحرج . انا مش فاهمه النصيحه دى تطبق ازاى 
ياريت لو تقوليلى مثال 
ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ربنا معاكى _​


----------



## sara23 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده يا استر .
 بس تصدقى ان انا بطلت اتعاكس 
ههههههههههههه
من ساعه ما دخلت الكليه بطلت اتعاكس مش عارفه لي
ه بس لو حد يعرف ياريت يقوللى ؟؟؟ 
وعلى فكره انا بيتهيالى ان اكتر طريقه بتنفع
ان الواحد يتجاهل اللى بيعاكسه
الف شكر و ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## sara23 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده يا استر .
 بس تصدقى ان انا بطلت اتعاكس 
ههههههههههههه
من ساعه ما دخلت الكليه بطلت اتعاكس مش عارفه لي
ه بس لو حد يعرف ياريت يقوللى ؟؟؟ 
وعلى فكره انا بيتهيالى ان اكتر طريقه بتنفع
ان الواحد يتجاهل اللى بيعاكسه
الف شكر و ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## cross in ksa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مره كنت ماشى مع اختى ووحد بنت عكستنى صدقونى ​

ماليش دعوه لازم تعمليلنا احنا الولاد تعليمات لما البنت تعكسنا نعمل ايه 

:36_22_25::sami6::21:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> انا مره كنت ماشى مع اختى ووحد بنت عكستنى صدقونى ​
> 
> ماليش دعوه لازم تعمليلنا احنا الولاد تعليمات لما البنت تعكسنا نعمل ايه
> 
> :36_22_25::sami6::21:



*انت اكيد بتهرج مش كدة
معقولة دي
هو مين اللي بيعاكس مين
الدنيا انقلب حالها ولا اية
او جايز انت بارع الجمال لدرجة ان البنت فقدت عقلها*


----------



## sony_33 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

1- حاولي ألا تظهري غضبك وإنفعالك أمام الشخص الذي يضايقك لأنه يكون بانتظار رد فعلك ليرد عليك هو الآخر بطريقة يكون قد درسها جيداً بشكل يفيد مصلحته.



2- حاولي تجاهل الشخص الذي يضايقك وارفضي ما يطلبه منك وابتعدي عنه.


3- إذا استطعت السيطرة على هدوءك يمكن للشخص الذي يضايقك أن يشعر بالملل ويتركك بسلام.


4- لا تبادليه العنف لأن معظم الذين يقومون بالمضايقات يكونون أقوى منك والشجار يزيد التعقيد ويمكن أن يكون رد فعلك دليلا للملامة عليك.
او انه يكون من الشباب الوقح ويقول لكى كلام حرج انتى فى غنى عنه 


5- حاولي التفكير برد ذكي إذا أمكن لتجعلي الموقف يبدو ساخراً. 


6- تجنبي وجودك وحيدة في الأماكن المنعزلة.
واذا صدفتى ذلك حاولى ان تشغيلى نفسك باى حاجة القرائة مثلا اى شئ 


7- يعتبر المظهر مرآة للشخصية فانتبهي جيدا لطريقتك في اختيار الملابس من حيث الشكل واللون حتى لا تشجعي الآخرين على التحرش بك.
اى كونى بسيطة غير متبهرجة حتى لا يقول لكى انتى اللى عيزة كدا 


8- الإبتسامة العفوية التي تصدر عنك رداً على كلمة أو تعليق من أحد الشباب تعتبر بالنسبة له موافقة منك على أفعالة وستدفعه للمزيد من المضايقات. حاولى ان تكوونى حازمة فى الامور لا تستهرى بشئ فاقل حركة ممكن تعمليها حتى لو مش اصدق تكون بالنسبة له الموافقة على ما يريد 


9- احذري قصاصات الورق التي يلقيها الشباب والتي تحتوي على أرقام هواتفهم لأنها شباك للصيد.


10- حاولي إغلاق الخط أمام أي معاكسات هاتفية لأن هذا التصرف يعتبر الأمثل في هذه المواقف.
 م ن ق و ل:smi411:​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

ميرسي ياسونى على النصايح الجامدة دى
ميرررررررررسي 
ربنا معاك
ويحمي كل بناته​


----------



## sony_33 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

 ربنا معاكى ومع كل بناتنا
شكرا يارا على مرورك​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*شكرا لتعبك يا سونى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*مرسي خالص يا سوني علي الموضوع الجميل والنصايح المفيدة 
بس تعرف فية ناس بتبقي رخمة جدا في الشارع ولا بينفع معاها لا تجاهل ولا اي حاجة 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## sony_33 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

يبقى مفيش غير سلاح واحد فتاك وهو
 ارشمى الصليب 
 وعلى فكرة انا شفت بنات بيعملو كدة فعلا 
 ربنا معاكم​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*ميرسي علي النصايح الجميله يا سوني*
*ربنا يباركك*
*ويحافظ علي اولاده*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*عارفة احلى حاجة اتعلمى الكونغوفو و لا كراتية

و اضربى الى يضيقك على طول 

 ههههههههههههههه

اصلى فى بعيد عنك ناس مش بتحس عايزة الضرب علطول 

ميرسى للموضوع بجد موضوعك جميل وعندك حق فية ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

نصايح خطيرة بجد انت جامد قوى
ميرسى بجد  ليك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*



sony_33 قال:


> 1-
> 
> 7- يعتبر المظهر مرآة للشخصية فانتبهي جيدا لطريقتك في اختيار الملابس من حيث الشكل واللون حتى لا تشجعي الآخرين على التحرش بك.
> اى كونى بسيطة غير متبهرجة حتى لا يقول لكى انتى اللى عيزة كدا
> ...



*اهم نقطتين موضوووووووع رووووووووووعة
شكراااااااااااااااااااا يااااااااااسوني*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

نصائح جميلة

وفية بعض منها بعملها 

ميرسي كتيررررر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*ههههههههههههه عسل يا اختي الانبا ونس كونغوفو اية وكراتية اية بس
لا يا اختي انا  بعمل فعلا زي ما سوني قال برشم الصليب 
مرسي يا عسولة
ومرسي لسوني​*


----------



## رانا (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

فعلا مهمه وعمليه ربنا يبارك الخدمه​


----------



## sara23 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

موضوع حلو جدا يا سونى ونصايح احلى 
وانا بشجع اوى موضوع التجاهل ده
ميرسى كتير و ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

موضوع جميل يا سونى
ونصائح قيمه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*شكرااااااا يا سونى على النصايح...

تتردلك فى الافرااااح كده *​


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*شكرا كتير سونى*
*موضوع جميل*
*وفعلا نصيح هايله*
*لو حصلت هتمنع امعاكسات بنسبه كبيرة*

*شكرا لتعب محبتك*
*وربنا يحافظ على بناته اولاده *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

نصايح حلوة برده
بس ممكن تعمل كل ده وتتعاكس برده اصل الشباب في منهم نوع بارد 
ميرسى ليك يا سونى​


----------



## sony_33 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

شكرا ليكم وربنا يحرسكم​


----------



## sony_33 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

الرب لكم حارسا​


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

_ربنا يحافظ على كل اخواتى البنت ويحميهم ويسقط تحت اقدامهم ابليس واعوانه
مشكور سونى لتنبهاتك​_


----------



## sony_33 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

شكرا ليكم وربنا معاكم​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

فعلا نصائح كتير حلوة  
ربنا يحافظ على اخواتنا البنات
شكرا جزيلا ليك..........................


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## sony_33 (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*ميرسى كتير ليك سونى
موضوع رائع ومفيد
ربنا يباركك
ربنا يحمى كل بناته​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

*ميرسى على النصايح الجميله يا سونى​*


----------



## sony_33 (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تتخلصى من معاكاسات الشباب( هام للبنات)*

شكرا ليكم و ربنا يحميكم​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

حاولي ألا تظهري
غضبك وإنفعالك أمام الشخص الذي يضايقك لأنه يكون بانتظار رد فعلك ليرد
عليك هو الآخر بطريقة يكون قد درسها جيداً بشكل يفيد مصلحته.



2- حاولي تجاهل الشخص الذي يضايقك وارفضي ما يطلبه منك وابتعدي عنه.


3- إذا استطعت السيطرة على هدوءك يمكن للشخص الذي يضايقك أن يشعر بالملل ويتركك بسلام.


4-
لا تبادليه العنف لأن معظم الذين يقومون بالمضايقات يكونون أقوى منك
والشجار يزيد التعقيد ويمكن أن يكون رد فعلك دليلا للملامة عليك.
او انه يكون من الشباب الوقح ويقول لكى كلام حرج انتى فى غنى عنه 



5- حاولي التفكير برد ذكي إذا أمكن لتجعلي الموقف يبدو ساخراً. 


6- تجنبي وجودك وحيدة في الأماكن المنعزلة.
واذا صدفتى ذلك حاولى ان تشغيلى
نفسك باى حاجة القرائة مثلا اى شئ 


7- يعتبر المظهر مرآة للشخصية فانتبهي جيدا لطريقتك في اختيار الملابس من حيث الشكل واللون حتى لا تشجعي الآخرين على التحرش بك.
اى كونى بسيطة غير متبهرجة حتى لا يقول لكى انتى اللى عيزة كدا 


8-
الإبتسامة العفوية التي تصدر عنك رداً على كلمة أو تعليق من أحد الشباب
تعتبر بالنسبة له موافقة منك على أفعالة وستدفعه للمزيد من المضايقات.
حاولى ان تكوونى حازمة فى الامور لا تستهترى بشئ فاقل حركة ممكن تعمليها
حتى لو مش اصدق تكون بالنسبة له الموافقة على ما يريد 


9- احذري قصاصات الورق التي يلقيها الشباب والتي تحتوي على أرقام هواتفهم لأنها شباك للصيد.


10- حاولي إغلاق الخط أمام أي معاكسات هاتفية لأن هذا التصرف يعتبر الأمثل في هذه المواقف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*موضوع كتيير مهم
والنصايح دى فعلا بتجيب نتيجة كويسة
ميرسى ليك كتييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*شطرا اكتير لمشاركتك الجميلة سندريلاك*
*ربنا يحافظ على كل اولادة وبناتة*
**​


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*معلومات جميلة يارب البنات و الاولاد يستفيدوا منها
شكرا علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*مرررررررررسي جوجو على الموضوع 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

معللومات روعة وياريت كلنا نستفيد ونعلم غيرنا بيها


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



m1ged قال:


> *معلومات جميلة يارب البنات و الاولاد يستفيدوا منها*
> *شكرا علي تعب محبتك*


*اتمنى هيك *
*وربنا يحافظ على كل يناتة*
*شكرا لمشاركتك*
**​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



marmora jesus قال:


>


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
**​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررررررسي جوجو على الموضوع​*
> 
> *سلام المسيح *​


*ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة روز*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*
*وشكرا اكتير للمشاركة*
**​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



malak_adel_4 قال:


> معللومات روعة وياريت كلنا نستفيد ونعلم غيرنا بيها


*ربنا موجود*
*وديما حافظ شعبة *
*واتمن الكل ياخد بالة *
*شكرا للمشاركة*
*نورتنى*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

ربنا يحافظ على بناته من المعاكسات 

شكرا جوجو لموضوعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## راشي (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الغلية دى*
*وربنا يحافظ علي بناته*
*ربنا يباركك اختي*
​


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

نصايح غالية يا جوجو 
ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته 
شكرا اخويا ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## veronika (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

فعلا كلامك ده مظبوط جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*ربنا يحافظ على كل اولادة وبناتة من اى شر*
*شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



kokoman قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على بناته من المعاكسات ​
> 
> شكرا جوجو لموضوعك​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*امين ربى يسوع يحمى كل اولادة وبناتة*
*شكرا للمشاركة*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



راشي قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الغلية دى*
> *وربنا يحافظ علي بناته*
> *ربنا يباركك اختي*


*هو حضرتك اناا مش قمر ولا شمس ولا اى حاجة*
*شرفت اكتير بتواجدك ومشاركتك معانا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



zezza قال:


> نصايح غالية يا جوجو
> ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته
> شكرا اخويا ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


*امين ربى يسوع يحافظ على كل بناتة*
*ويحميهم من كل شر*
*شكرا لمشاركتك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



veronika قال:


> فعلا كلامك ده مظبوط جدا جدا جدا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


**
*وانا مبسوط ان الموضوع عجبك*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على كل اولادة وبناتة من اى شر*
> 
> 
> *شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة*​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا للمشاركة اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

نصايح مهمة اوى يا جوجو
مييييييرسى كتير ليك 
و ربنا يحافظ على بناته​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

امين ربى يسوع
ربنا يحمى كل بناتة
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة يا بنت العدرا
نورتينى 
​


----------



## sara A (6 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

*شكرا يا جوجو على النصائح*

*بس صدقنى يا أبنى بنلبس شولة ومش نافع برضه*
*يعنى أمشى ناكشة شعرى وألبس شوال من بتوع القطن ومش هتعاكس على ضمانتك..........*

*طبعا يا جوجو نصايحك مهمة جدا*
*بس أحب أوضح أن مش كل البنات بتتعاكس علشان لبسها أو مظهرها أو مشيتها......*
*لكن لأن القيم فى المجتمع بتنهار*
*وتقريبا أحنا بنمشى وسط  سورى على التعبير "كلاب بتلهث" ....... *
*وكمان غيظا فينا لأن بناتنا بتمشى كاشفة شعرها يعنى مش لفاه بمترين قماش*

*يلا هنقول أيه ربنا يرحمنا*

*ميرسى كتير يا جوجو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## princess samir (6 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

عندك مليون ألف حق الرب يباركنا ويحافظ علينا و يعيننا


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*




جميل جداااا يا دودو

شكراااااا على  النصائح الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



sara a قال:


> *شكرا يا جوجو على النصائح*
> 
> *بس صدقنى يا أبنى بنلبس شولة ومش نافع برضه*
> *يعنى أمشى ناكشة شعرى وألبس شوال من بتوع القطن ومش هتعاكس على ضمانتك..........*
> ...


*حضرتك ناقشتى نقطة فى منتهى الجمال *
*فعلا  احنا فى مجتمع مش واعى بالمرة *
*وهو اللى مسؤول عن الكبت اللى فى الشباب*
*لانة ما بيوفر احتياجهم لاى شيئ*
*وبجد شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*اسعدتنى كثيرا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



princess samir قال:


> عندك مليون ألف حق الرب يباركنا ويحافظ علينا و يعيننا


*ميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة *
*نورت اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا دودو
> 
> شكراااااا على النصائح الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كليمو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*






ميرسى على النصيحة وربنا يحافظ على اولاده وبناته


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: تخلصى من معاكسات الشباب ــ هام للبنات*

شكرا الك انت يا استاذى وليم
نورتنى بمرورك الطيب
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

